# Slr Camera?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

and told Rick to buy me one. He didn't say no and he didn't say yes







. So, when we go Camera shopping and not wanting to take out a loan







, what should we look for? I want to be able to add lens, I love macro stuff. 
Anyone have one that is fairly easy to use?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

First - what's your budget? That is, if you don't mind saying.

Second - here's a great web site to check out reviews once you've narrowed it down to a few: Digital Camera Reviews and News

Photography is one area that I know a little about. I'd be happy to help if a can.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Airboss said:


> First - what's your budget? That is, if you don't mind saying.
> 
> Second - here's a great web site to check out reviews once you've narrowed it down to a few: Digital Camera Reviews and News
> 
> Photography is one area that I know a little about. I'd be happy to help if a can.


without checking with the boss I'd say I'd have to keep it $1500 or under


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's another camera review site: http://www.steves-digicams.com/ It has successfully guided me though three purchases.

I'd start on their "Best Cameras" page, then down at the bottom you can search for all reviews by category (SLR, and various resolutions a.k.a. Megapixels).

Ed


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Me I would say Canon or Nikon there are lots of lenses to choose from for either of these cameras. I have the Canon Rebel camera and so does my DW we can share lenses plus the camera is not expensive so that leaves you more money to buy lenses. I really need a good macro lens for real close pictures.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Here's another camera review site: http://www.steves-digicams.com/ It has successfully guided me though three purchases.
> 
> I'd start on their "Best Cameras" page, then down at the bottom you can search for all reviews by category (SLR, and various resolutions a.k.a. Megapixels).
> 
> Ed


Yes, I agree that Steve's is a GREAT site as well. Can't believe I forgot about them.

$1500 is a great price point. I know of a couple off the top of my head, but let me do some checking first. I'll get back to you in a bit.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Airboss said:


> Here's another camera review site: http://www.steves-digicams.com/It has successfully guided me though three purchases.
> 
> I'd start on their "Best Cameras" page, then down at the bottom you can search for all reviews by category (SLR, and various resolutions a.k.a. Megapixels).
> 
> Ed


Yes, I agree that Steve's is a GREAT site as well. Can't believe I forgot about them.

$1500 is a great price point. I know of a couple off the top of my head, but let me do some checking first. I'll get back to you in a bit.
[/quote]


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay, here's what I think. For $1500 or less there were two cameras that really stood out in my mind - the Canon EOS Rebel XSI and the Nikon D60. If you don't have a preference (what I mean by this is, if you don't have a close friend or relative that has a lot of lenses of one brand that you can borrow) I'd choose the Nikon. Nikon has recently lowered prices on their mid-level DSLRs because they've just revamped the D300 (considered prosumer) and some of their other professional cameras. Right now you can get the D60 with a genuine Nikkor 18-55mm lens for about $650. That would leave you with lots of $$$ for a camera bag, an extra telephoto lens, filters, cleaning supplies, etc.

Now, if you prefer Canon you can get an EOS Rebel XSI with the same type of telephoto lens for about $850. Both are GREAT cameras and comparing them side-by-side will start a brand war. Kind of like my Dodge is better than your Chevy...whatever!

Abe's of Maine currently has the Nikon D60 with 18-55mm (actual comparison to a SLR lens would be 27-82mm) and a 4GB memory card for $629 shipped! This, my friend, is a super deal! I've dealt with Abe's of Maine in the past and have been very satisfied.

With the extra money you can get some nice accessories. The first thing you'll want is a longer telephoto lens. Something in the neighborhood of 55-200mm. Like this one: Nikkor 55-200mm that even has built in image stabilization. Brilliant!! It's only $212!!! On a $1000 budget you'll still have money left over for a nice camera bag and some cleaning supplies.

If you want to spend more let me know. The D300 would be my next choice, but it's around $1500 for just the camera body. Feel free to PM me if you have any questons. I check the Outbackers every day!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

All of the advice that has been given so far is great and very informative. Let me add that the links given are pretty good as far as prices but everyone shops for a better price especially when spending as much as you plan to. With the internet at your fingertips, this research is so much easier than it was before. I learned the hard way as to what scams and dishonesty is out there even in the store front sales force. PLEASE, use this link to save yourself some dissatisfaction and save your sanity===> RESELLER RATINGS. This link has helped me quite a bit and it lets you check out the reputation of the store you are considering dealing with. Good luck with whatever you choose and be sure to post some of your shots with your new toy once you get it!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Great advice here Doxie,
Just take your time... Whichever camera you decide on... .
Go and "feel" the camera in your hand. 
Different brand cameras have a different feel to them.

Make sure it is what feels good to you.









Good Luck!
MaeJae


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

great advice from NobleEagle. resellersratings is an awesome website. you won't believe how many different name stores are the same stores. also i like DPreview website, browse it, it's very helpful. for me, it's Nikon. i was looking first at the Canons until i went to a camera shop to "kick the tires". the canon is a very good camera, but when i added the 300mm lens it became VERY heavy. my wife uses the camera a lot. so we asked about the nikon with the same lens. it was a big difference. i guess the bottom line is go to the camera stores check all the cameras out in you price range. find the one that feels comfortable to carry and to take pics with. is the view screen big enough? are all the buttons placed were you need them? are the menus user friendly? and on and on. it could be something like , everytime you take a pic you put a nose print on the view screen. man that bugs me. almost forgot if you have a point and shoot now and you go to a slr you must look through the view finder. no more holding it out in front of you and looking at the screen. remember buy what you like there a lot of good stuff out there. have fun


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nikon!

Check out the packages at Costco


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Exactly what Skippershe said!

I got the Nikon D60 package before our Yellowstone trip with a 4gb card.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Exactly what Skippershe said!
> 
> I got the Nikon D60 package before our Yellowstone trip with a 4gb card.


Great find, Dawn!!! The Nikon D60 package for $825 is such a great deal I may have to get one myself.

Throw away (or keep it as a spare) the 1GB SD card that's included. Flash memory is so cheap right now you can get a 4GB for about $20 these days.

Again, I think that this is a screaming deal on a really good mid-level camera! If you're in the market for one right now I'd recommend putting this on your short list.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm going to go against the Nikon grain here. I wouldn't consider any of the Nikon entry level SLRs (except for D80 and I would probably wait for its replacement, but only if it comes with the new CMOS sensor Nikon is starting to use).

Go to dpreview.com and read the following reviews:
Nikon D60 - mid entry level
Nikon D80 - high entry level
Canon XSi - high entry level
Pentax K20D - low mid-level
Canon 40D - low mid-level
Sony A750 - medium mid-level
Nikon D300 - very high mid-level

I would read these two if you are curious about a couple of niche cameras with unique technologies; I wouldn't seriously consider them:
Fuji S5 Pro
Sigma SD14

This is not in any particular order of preference, just the intended grade level. These are the predominant offerings and are a good representation of the various ways they have applied different technologies. I would personally go with the Canon 40D. I think is the best value for the money, followed by the Nikon D300.

One thing to keep in mind about your budget, if you maintain even a moderate interest in photography, you will spend your current budget many times over in the next few years. A good piece of glass will cost more than your camera. You will probably be somewhat disappointed in the performance you get from the kit lenses and want to replace it in the near future. A true macro lens will cost at least $450.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Airboss said:


> Flash memory is so cheap right now you can get a 4GB for about $20 these days.


Just be aware that many readers can't read SD cards above 2GB. When I got my 4GB it came bundled with a new reader. Translation: the reader built into your PC might not work.

Ed


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Costco has a SanDisk 4gb card that comes with a USB adapter and you get 50 free 4x6 prints with that and 50 with the camera purchase.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

a 2 gb memory card holds 568 photos set for highest quality. How many photos would you really take at one outing?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

phxbrit said:


> A good piece of glass will cost more than your camera. You will probably be somewhat disappointed in the performance you get from the kit lenses and want to replace it in the near future.


Hmmm...

The kit lenses include Nikkor DX lenses which are very nice quality.
I'm pretty sure that if the D60 or any other Nikon package is the route that Doxie chooses to take, that she would be very happy with her choice.
I have a D50 and use a fairly inexpensive Tamron macro/zoom lens as well as a $300.00 (used) Nikkor DX 18-70 and I get clear beautiful photos with both of them









You can also take photos with a pin hole in a piece of cardboard, no expensive equipment needed


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

about the memory cards. 3 points of view. first go with 1 or 2 gig cards and save them when full. second, use a 4 gig card and put all your pics on one card. this this point the one 4 gig card could get corrupt, lost or damaged. if you use many cards you will need to spend extra money, store your cards and change them often. so what i found to work for me is, buy a couple 1 or 2 gig cards shoot all day and then at the end of the day load them on a portable hard drive, say 40gig or so. then you can format your card and start with an empty card the next day. Wolverine make a good portable HD.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm staying out of this one







what do I know...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> I'm staying out of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blame you. I guess when it really comes down to it I'm just an amateur. I was only trying to impart some reasonable advice based on the budget of the OP and what I've learned in the past.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Airboss said:


> I'm staying out of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blame you. I guess when it really comes down to it I'm just an amateur. I was only trying to impart some reasonable advice based on the budget of the OP and what I've learned in the past.
[/quote]
I learned alot from you and a few others on this site and I can't tell you how much i appreciate it. With your guidance, I now own a "high entry level" camera, probably a "mediocre" zoom lens, and probably a "mid level" telephoto zoom lens with a converter. Either way, this stuff just got me 2 leads on pay gigs. Not bad for "high entry level". Just think what I would be able to do with a D3 and a "good" lens.
















BTW: wasn't Nikon founded and maintained their reputation on their optics and professional quality? I wonder when they slipped so much that their "pro equipment" is considered "entry level" along with Cannon? Looks like all the professional sports photographers you see on the sidelines at football and baseball games are just "high entry level" or "low mid level" and not actually "professionals".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Airboss said:


> I'm staying out of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't blame you. I guess when it really comes down to it I'm just an amateur. I was only trying to impart some reasonable advice based on the budget of the OP and what I've learned in the past.[/quote]
...and both of you gave really good advice. I'm sure (I _KNOW_) Tawnya has appreciated it! (btw, Airboss, I've met &/or seen the product of many non-amateurs who know ...or at least, have the ability to use..... far less







)

"When it really comes down to it", Nikon and Canon both make exceptional cameras - they always have...and they lead the way for all others. Each company, and EACH model within EACH company's line, has pros & cons....that's why different people choose different models and why manufacturers release new models which are then bought by folks who already have VERY nice systems. There are also a few other 'names' which also make some very good cameras and are more than sufficient for most individuals who want to make their own really good photographic memories. We all have different preferences (some even for very good reasons







) but that does not make one a "better" choice than an other....except to s/he who has that preference and is making the buying decisions. As it with truck models...so it is with cameras.

The quality and 'appeal' of a resulting photo is less about the equipment and far more about the photographer.


----------

